# Interstate Travellers with overseas history in past 14 days



## kjones326 (Dec 7, 2020)

Hi everyone, wonder if anyone could help/ have looked into this question.

I'm an Australian citizen with my partner on a 309, we plan to come back to Oz for a visit arriving from Singapore. Our plan is to first arrive in NSW for a week, then to QLD for a weekend and ending our trip in VIC. We are both triple vaxxed and will do the pre-departure professionally supervised RAT before arriving into NSW and do another self RAT on arrival & on 6th day. 

Now, the part that gets a bit confusing are the rules on NSW > QLD, and QLD > VIC, on travellers who have overseas history for past 14 days.

For NSW > QLD, its a bit vague but seeing it says "Restrictions may apply if you have been overseas in the last 14 days and you did not enter in a quarantine free flight from a safe travel country*." _*only NZ, even though Singapore has a vaccinated travel agreement with the whole of Oz. _Though it says 'may apply', I suspect that means we should still be following the rules as if we travelled into QLD from overseas, even if we completed the Commonwealth border entry requirements for international travellers when arriving in NSW. Am I right?

For QLD > VIC, the state rules says "There is no permit required to enter Victoria from interstate, unless you have been overseas in the past 14 days. ... You do not require a permit if you have completed hotel quarantine interstate and wish to enter Victoria. ... All international travellers, including travellers who first arrived in another Australian state or territory must comply with the requirements for international travellers. An international traveller is someone who has been overseas in the past 14 days.". So for this one, again, it seem to suggest no restrictions for interstate travellers arriving into VIC, but another paragraph is saying otherwise given we have been overseas (i.e. travel from Singapore to NSW 9 days prior) in the past 14 days. Does anyone know which is it? Must we follow the international travellers rules or interstate (i.e. no pre/ on-arrival testings)?

TIA, open to hear comments/ thoughts.


----------

